# PICSSSSSSSS they are done!!!!!



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

After a week of build ing these two kits I finally finshed them but Im waiting for some rod finish to finalize the ten foot. The six foot is totaly built from the kit. The ten foot is about as custom as it gets with pipe foam as the handels. Tell me what you think of em!!!!!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like something you will be proud of for a long time.

Robert


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

I think so myself my grandma says you better stay next to those on the pier or they might walk off lmao


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice!


----------

